# Decided Hyatt is not for me right now



## DazedandConfused (Aug 15, 2017)

I signed a resale contract a few months ago on a Hyatt Key West Beach Club week 17 @ 2200 points for $7,500 and lost it to ROFR. I figured this is was a great price for a great resort and would allow me to explore the Hyatt system. After visiting Key West, I actually liked Sunset Harbor better, but that was more money ($15k and $300 more in dues)

Although my MAIN reason to buy was to trade on points, I am discovering that that may be harder than it appears as there are 17 locations, in reality the ones available to me will be limited to probably only 6 or so.

Sedona, Bonita Springs, Dorado, San Antonio, and Windward seems easy to trade into but I have little interest in these resorts.

Carmel, Aspen, Beaver Creek, Siesta Key, Maui, Park City, Incline village, Breckenridge, Avon  (assume any mountain resorts I would want a ski week) seem VERY hard to trade into and some seem impossible (Siesta Key) and those are the resorts I would prefer to visit.

Although I like the Hyatt resorts, I wish they were easier to book like DVC is for their members. I understand buying a cheap Beach Club week and expecting to get a ski week in Aspen is a stretch, but most of the really nice Hyatts appear really HARD to trade into, unlessi it is an off season.

I may simply look to rent a week or 1/2 week at some resorts and will keep an eye on Hyatt and hope the new system is a success, but the new points based system also concerned me.

I took a chance and would have been happy using Beach club every third year, but would really want to trade the other 2 years to other resorts.

I am still open to joining in the future, such as even buying a 1 bedroom, but don't want to chase deals and overpay as I have many other vacation options. I am simply concerned that my ability to use the system may not be what I would like to do.

Another thing that really bugged me was how bad their online reservation system is. I simply want to SEE what weeks are available and that also seemed hard to do.

Please correct any misunderstanding I have about Hyatt or your own experiences.


----------



## sts1732 (Aug 15, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> I signed a resale contract a few months ago on a Hyatt Key West Beach Club week 17 @ 2200 points for $7,500 and lost it to ROFR. I figured this is was a great price for a great resort and would allow me to explore the Hyatt system. After visiting Key West, I actually liked Sunset Harbor better, but that was more money ($15k and $300 more in dues)
> 
> Although my MAIN reason to buy was to trade on points, I am discovering that that may be harder than it appears as there are 17 locations, in reality the ones available to me will be limited to probably only 6 or so.
> 
> ...



You are correct in that you have been on top, and jonnie on the spot, to trade within the system, especially for peak in seasons in the resorts you mentioned. We have traded for Aspen and Carmel, but it wasn't in peak seasons, with out a problem.
As to the new points system, and the 2 different systems, IMO that's still a crap shoot. It hasn't been completely rolled out. If your a deeded owners as we are, seems to me deeded weeks are still in the cat bird seat.
If you are looking for a trader, consider Sedona. MF's are reasonable, resale's are low, and most seem to get past ROFR. Seems that the state regs, with Hyatt's new brain child, takes a little more for Hyatt to comply. We own a EOY 2K points, and with the ability to use II (When don't use the unit) we have pulled off some nice trades.
What makes Sedona nice is the proximity to Grand Canyon and many other parks and sites, making it easy to rent. Haven owned at Sunset and still own Sedona, we have never had a problem renting either.
As to the on line system ...........your right "IT SUCKS"...........


----------



## lizap (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm not at all surprised they exercised ROFR at $7500.  They exercised ROFR on us at 11k (2200 pts) at another resort a while back.  Given all the uncertainty with the HPC, I'm very happy they did..



DazedandConfused said:


> I signed a resale contract a few months ago on a Hyatt Key West Beach Club week 17 @ 2200 points for $7,500 and lost it to ROFR. I figured this is was a great price for a great resort and would allow me to explore the Hyatt system. After visiting Key West, I actually liked Sunset Harbor better, but that was more money ($15k and $300 more in dues)
> 
> Although my MAIN reason to buy was to trade on points, I am discovering that that may be harder than it appears as there are 17 locations, in reality the ones available to me will be limited to probably only 6 or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Best of luck.  I hope you find what you are looking for.  We bought Hyatt not to trade, but where we want to go every year (HWOR and HMSS).  But I definitely understand your concern about buying for trading.  I understand they are working on a new HRC website, and I am going to be very sorry to see the current one go.  I find it very easy to use and book reservations.  Compared to the new Wyndham site, it is fantastic.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 15, 2017)

Using the current system we have Been able to get in everywhere but we like to ski last week of March 1st week in April. I haven't even tried Jan or Feb. We have done spring skiing at Aspen, Breckenridge, Northstar and Avon.  We mostly love Colorado in the summer . I have loved trading have had no issues but the future is uncertain with the changes . They seem to be buying back more in Florida right now as that is where their new program is focused now.We own 2 weeks with Hyatt for trading but are currently looking to get a Westin week at Kierland.


----------



## lizap (Aug 15, 2017)

We own both Hyatt and WKV. I would be very reluctant to buy an ILG resort right now, given the way they are botching the Hyatt system.  Complete lack of leadership..



Tucsonadventurer said:


> Using the current system we have Been able to get in everywhere but we like to ski last week of March 1st week in April. I haven't even tried Jan or Feb. We have done spring skiing at Aspen, Breckenridge, Northstar and Avon.  We mostly love Colorado in the summer . I have loved trading have had no issues but the future is uncertain with the changes . They seem to be buying back more in Florida right now as that is where their new program is focused now.We own 2 weeks with Hyatt for trading but are currently looking to get a Westin week at Kierland.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 15, 2017)

lizap said:


> We own both Hyatt and WKV. I would be very reluctant to buy an ILG resort right now, given the way they are botching the Hyatt system.  Complete lack of leadership..


Do you think Vistana is next? That has been our hesitancy with jumping in.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Aug 15, 2017)

I really do like the Hyatt resorts and I can totally understand people wanting to buy into the system to use their home resort week every year, but I am not that kind of vacationer. If I was really into Key West and wanted to go every year, then Sunset Harbor or beach club are great options. I really like the Hyatt ski resorts, but those are big bucks.

I may look into a one bedroom EY or EOY just to play around with some options vs renting, but right now, I am not going to chase a 2,200 Key west week.

If I wanted to get a one bedroom somewhere, then I assume it is 1,450 points (Diamond) and I am now limited to only 7 resorts that have 1 bedrooms. Or would it be better to just buy Sedona 2,200 or 2,000 point contracts?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Aug 15, 2017)

lizap said:


> I'm not at all surprised they exercised ROFR at $7500.  They exercised ROFR on us at 11k (2200 pts) at another resort a while back.  Given all the uncertainty with the HPC, I'm very happy they did..


I respect lizap's point of view, but--on this one, at least--I completely disagree. I believe owners of fixed weeks in HRC own something of real value--and that value, depending on the resort, stands a good chance of increasing over time. Why? Simply put, fixed weeks with view locations are more and more a rare thing among the premier systems these days. I'm not sure about Marriott, but neither HGVC nor Vistana have fixed weeks. I know there has been a lot of discussion on this forum about HRP and its impact on HRC. The two inventories are separate--meaning owners of fixed weeks will continue to get their fixed weeks, can rent them if they so desire, and get premium trading power in II if they decide to go that route.

With regard to the website, I absolutely agree. It looks like it was designed in the late 90's and hasn't had an upgrade in a very long time. It certainly is not nearly as friendly as HGVC.

Finally, with regard to visibility on trade units within HRC, you're not likely to see a whole lot for many of the resorts you want to visit--but, as Tucsonadventurer reported--advance requests are filled more often than not, with the exception of holiday weeks and ski weeks.


----------



## bdh (Aug 15, 2017)

lizap said:


> We own both Hyatt and WKV. I would be very reluctant to buy an ILG resort right now, given the way they are botching the Hyatt system.  Complete lack of leadership..



I could understand the hesitation to buy points in the Hyatt PPP at this time - but expect a current or potential HRC deeded week owner isn't deeply concerned about how the PPP kick off is going.  In reality, expect deeded week owners are hoping for a PPP dud.

Regarding the current Hyatt website: if a person has been using it for years and knows how to navigate it, there's no sense of urgency to revise/update.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Aug 15, 2017)

In my opinion, fixed weeks offer a huge advantage and can take a lot of the stress out of trying to match a hard to get week. Unfortunately, I just don't feel the need to own a fixed week at a specific resort. I can imagine owing Christmas or NYE week in Key West or Aspen are great options for may families. My bid was for week 17 at Key West that would be fine every thiry year for me, but I would want to trade into other Hyatt resorts 2 out of 3 years and was a tiny bit frustrated with the limited inventory at ore desirable resorts.

To be clear, I took a change to bid a low price on a desirable resort and would have been happy to buy it, but lost to ROFR. However in hindsight, I am not planning on making any more offers for now as it appears that what I want in a timeshare system is more like DVC or Hilton with greater flexibility and range of options than Hyatt can offer. I am NOT saying Hyatt is inferior, it just does not fit my current travel patterns.

I may change my mind in a few months as I really like Hyatt as it was close, but not exactly the way I want to vacation.

Also, with the PPP change, I am a little worried Hyatt may end up like Marriott with a mess (but that is only a thought not a firm fact)


----------



## Kal (Aug 16, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> ...With regard to the website, I absolutely agree. It looks like it was designed in the late 90's and hasn't had an upgrade in a very long time. It certainly is not nearly as friendly as HGVC....


Not only is the website outdated, but the reservation system has all kinds of problem areas.  There has been an ongoing conflict between the reservations group and Hyatt IT.  IT says they can't fix some obvious problems.  There are also issues in the request listing.  Those include expired credit cards, payment of maintenance fees (ahead or behind), and the "Yes/No" box where a request is deleted if another request is filled.  These issues have lingered for a long time and could easily be remedied thru good customer focused management.  Will the new website improve this???  Unlikely as the issues are not cosmetic user interface.


----------



## bdh (Aug 16, 2017)

Kal said:


> Not only is the website outdated, but the reservation system has all kinds of problem areas.  There has been an ongoing conflict between the reservations group and Hyatt IT.  IT says they can't fix some obvious problems.  There are also issues in the request listing.  Those include expired credit cards, payment of maintenance fees (ahead or behind), and the "Yes/No" box where a request is deleted if another request is filled.  These issues have lingered for a long time and could easily be remedied thru good customer focused management.  Will the new website improve this???  Unlikely as the issues are not cosmetic user interface.



Agree that the website/system has some "unique qualities" - those may be disadvantages to some and advantages to others.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 16, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> I really do like the Hyatt resorts and I can totally understand people wanting to buy into the system to use their home resort week every year, but I am not that kind of vacationer. If I was really into Key West and wanted to go every year, then Sunset Harbor or beach club are great options. I really like the Hyatt ski resorts, but those are big bucks.
> 
> I may look into a one bedroom EY or EOY just to play around with some options vs renting, but right now, I am not going to chase a 2,200 Key west week.
> 
> If I wanted to get a one bedroom somewhere, then I assume it is 1,450 points (Diamond) and I am now limited to only 7 resorts that have 1 bedrooms. Or would it be better to just buy Sedona 2,200 or 2,000 point contracts?


We started with 2000 Sedona points and rarely stay at Sedona except for 2 night midweek stays. We paid $ 8,000 for 2000 pts. We bought our 2nd week at Beach House,( lost our 1st bid to ROFR )but have never stayed there. We are going to Sunset Harbor in Jan. I personally would not buy 1450 pts as the MFs are a much better deal with 2,000 or 2200 pts. If you are buying to trade, I would recommend Pinon Pointe as it has the lowest MFs.


----------



## lizap (Aug 16, 2017)

Just don't have any confidence in ILG leadership.  There was a lot of trepidation about a year ago over on the Vistana forum about how the FLEX program would affect Westin owners.  So far, no effect that I can tell. There were rumors several months ago that ILG was looking for a buyer.  This outcome may not be favorable for current Vistana owners.



Tucsonadventurer said:


> Do you think Vistana is next? That has been our hesitancy with jumping in.


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 16, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> I signed a resale contract a few months ago on a Hyatt Key West Beach Club week 17 @ 2200 points for $7,500 and lost it to ROFR. I figured this is was a great price for a great resort and would allow me to explore the Hyatt system. After visiting Key West, I actually liked Sunset Harbor better, but that was more money ($15k and $300 more in dues)
> 
> Although my MAIN reason to buy was to trade on points, I am discovering that that may be harder than it appears as there are 17 locations, in reality the ones available to me will be limited to probably only 6 or so.
> 
> ...


Have you considered buying a resale HRC Avon or Breckenridge (I don't think there is a HRC Park City any longer)?  If you bought a resale ski week, you might find it easier to trade into Beach House or Maui every third year and ski two years.  Just a thought...


----------



## jhac007 (Aug 16, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We started with 2000 Sedona points and rarely stay at Sedona except for 2 night midweek stays. We paid $ 8,000 for 2000 pts. We bought our 2nd week at Beach House,( lost our 1st bid to ROFR )but have never stayed there. We are going to Sunset Harbor in Jan. I personally would not buy 1450 pts as the MFs are a much better deal with 2,000 or 2200 pts. If you are buying to trade, I would recommend Pinon Pointe as it has the lowest MFs.



Since you are a Beach House owner and are going to Sunset Harbor in Jan., what method did you use to get SH in Jan.  I am assuming that is a tough reservation to acquire since it is a winter week!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 16, 2017)

It was online, Just lucky


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 16, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Have you considered buying a resale HRC Avon or Breckenridge (I don't think there is a HRC Park City any longer)?  If you bought a resale ski week, you might find it easier to trade into Beach House or Maui every third year and ski two years.  Just a thought...


We actually prefer spring skiing, being from AZ we hate to be cold and so far have also been able to trade for a couple of summer weeks in Colorado. We are seriously considering Westin Kierland so we can get to Hawaii at least every other year. Now that Westin has 3 resorts in Maui we are thinking it will be easier getting into Maui then using Hyatt. We do love the Colorado resorts though, our favorite being Breckenridge. This year I didn't even have altitude sickness!


----------



## lizap (Aug 16, 2017)

We've not had any trouble getting Hawaii at 8 months out, but the new Nanea is challenging to get so far..



Tucsonadventurer said:


> We actually prefer spring skiing, being from AZ we hate to be cold and so far have also been able to trade for a couple of summer weeks in Colorado. We are seriously considering Westin Kierland so we can get to Hawaii at least every other year. Now that Westin has 3 resorts in Maui we are thinking it will be easier getting into Maui then using Hyatt. We do love the Colorado resorts though, our favorite being Breckenridge. This year I didn't even have altitude sickness!


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We actually prefer spring skiing, being from AZ we hate to be cold and so far have also been able to trade for a couple of summer weeks in Colorado. We are seriously considering Westin Kierland so we can get to Hawaii at least every other year. Now that Westin has 3 resorts in Maui we are thinking it will be easier getting into Maui then using Hyatt. We do love the Colorado resorts though, our favorite being Breckenridge. This year I didn't even have altitude sickness!


I definitely understand about the cold.  Sometimes spring skiing means lots of slush, a nightmare for my wife in a wheelchair.  So the cold actually works better for our situation.  Otherwise we would be spring skiers too.  We are attempting to buy an EOY OV Marriott Ko'Olina, and will attempt to trade into Hyatt on Maui if possible...  We plan on 2-3 nights in Waikiki, then over to Maui or Kauai for a week, then back to Oahu and MKO for a week. EOY.  But it will be HWOR every June and Breck every January/July or August.  Good luck with your plan!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 16, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> I definitely understand about the cold.  Sometimes spring skiing means lots of slush, a nightmare for my wife in a wheelchair.  So the cold actually works better for our situation.  Otherwise we would be spring skiers too.  We are attempting to buy an EOY OV Marriott Ko'Olina, and will attempt to trade into Hyatt on Maui if possible...  We plan on 2-3 nights in Waikiki, then over to Maui or Kauai for a week, then back to Oahu and MKO for a week. EOY.  But it will be HWOR every June and Breck every January/July or August.  Good luck with your plan!


Thank you! We are visiting Ko'Olina early Dec a II trade so most likely will end up with a parking lot view, but hey, Hawaii is Hawaii so we are excited. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## CoryW (Sep 6, 2017)

This is such a useful and informative thread! Thanks to everyone as I learn more about the Hyatt system.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

CoryW said:


> This is such a useful and informative thread! Thanks to everyone as I learn more about the Hyatt system.


Welcome to TUG! You can learn a lot more about the Hyatt system by taking some time to review the stickies posted at the top of the Hyatt Forum page. All of the info posted there was recently updated.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Sep 11, 2017)

="DazedandConfused,

Maybe join the forum so people can contact you privately.  I can help you find the kind of weeks you seek.  I can also explain how to try resorts before you buy.

IMO week 17 in Key West is a lousy week, way too late for winter vacation. You do need 2,200 points for most good reservations.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 12, 2017)

As someone who is all about points and the flexibility they offer (at least in a true points system) I've always been puzzled about fixed weeks.

However, I think I'm finally beginning to see the appeal in some instances.  Knowing you will get the same ocean view every year or a warm week in Key West or Hawaii when you live somewhere snowy could be a big boon.  I also imagine you get to know many of the people who own the same week.  And of course you don't have to worry about getting your reservation in (although half my fun is planning and booking).

So...I'll stick w my points but I'm no longer as perplexed about why people would want fixed weeks.


----------



## Cropman (Sep 12, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> As someone who is all about points and the flexibility they offer (at least in a true points system) I've always been puzzled about fixed weeks.
> 
> However, I think I'm finally beginning to see the appeal in some instances.  Knowing you will get the same ocean view every year or a warm week in Key West or Hawaii when you live somewhere snowy could be a big boon.  I also imagine you get to know many of the people who own the same week.  And of course you don't have to worry about getting your reservation in (although half my fun is planning and booking).
> 
> So...I'll stick w my points but I'm no longer as perplexed about why people would want fixed weeks.



JohnPaul, you hit the nail on the head.  I own DVC but bought into the Hyatt system in Key West for the exact reasons you listed.  I live in Michigan and need a week in the middle of winter to get away.  And if I decide to go somewhere else, I can rent my highly desirable week and use the money to go somewhere else.  You, half your fun is planning and booking.  Me, been there, done that, and it's nice knowing I already have a beautiful, warm weather spot already secured.  I really do like both systems but for the guarantee I needed, a fixed week was for me.  Which is why I highly doubt I will ever be interested in Hyatt's new system.  (Especially at the price they are trying to sell it.)


----------



## DazedandConfused (Sep 17, 2017)

I am sadden about Hurricane Irma and sorta relieved that I lost my Beach Club contract to Hyatt ROFR a few months ago.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Fixed weeks/units


JohnPaul said:


> As someone who is all about points and the flexibility they offer (at least in a true points system) I've always been puzzled about fixed weeks.
> 
> However, I think I'm finally beginning to see the appeal in some instances.  Knowing you will get the same ocean view every year or a warm week in Key West or Hawaii when you live somewhere snowy could be a big boon.  I also imagine you get to know many of the people who own the same week.  And of course you don't have to worry about getting your reservation in (although half my fun is planning and booking).
> 
> So...I'll stick w my points but I'm no longer as perplexed about why people would want fixed weeks.


Fixed week/units systems such as Hyatt's  have their place as you have realized.  We bought Hyatt in San Antonio and Breckenridge for exactly the reason you cited:  our entire family knows the exact week and units we will be in for summer (San Antonio/Breck) and ski season (Breck).  They can plan accordingly.  Another huge benefit is the quality of the Hyatt resorts you don't get with lower tier timeshares.
I personally believe there is a reason developers don't sell fixed weeks/units anymore.  I assume they benefit from the points systems more than the fixed systems.  The legacy Hyatt system also does give some flexibility for exchanging, especially into the lesser demand resorts or during slower seasons.  We enjoy the flexibility of our Wyndham points (and the greater number of locations), but the vast majority are much lower quality than Hyatt's.  Points systems were described perfectly by Mick Jagger:  "You don't always get what you want".


----------

